# Few Pictures of my Dogs



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

*Missy & Cleo*








*Rex*








*Cleo*








*Missy*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous dogs


Thanks :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Look at those smiles in pic one! Gorgeous!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

your dogs are gorgeous, i love rex.
you have your hands full there all these dogs and your wonderful cats.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

mamf said:


> Look at those smiles in pic one! Gorgeous!


Thanks I was surprised that they sat together nicely normally they are so restless.



harrys_mum said:


> your dogs are gorgeous, i love rex.
> you have your hands full there all these dogs and your wonderful cats.
> michelle x


Lol and wouldn't trade them for anything. Missy is the most naughtiest of them all and Cleo is the barker.

Rex is the cat chaser and loves rocks, when he plays with rocks he barks at it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Merenwenrago said:


> Thanks I was surprised that they sat together nicely normally they are so restless.


I have that trouble, never managed a good photo of all 3 together & not really managed to get 2 together even!
As for the other aminals- forget it!


----------

